# Getting out there



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all,My name is Marc and ive been visiting Italy regularly for the last 8 years,analized the surroundings and the people and tried to find a foothole that could help me get started with regular work and also something that i could build up,i found my foothole but need a bit of help getting my foot in!!!
The family from my wifes side are Italian and we have a wonderful apartment in Umbria and we are planning on sending our almost 4 year old son to school in September but all this being more than just an extended holiday depends on whether i can get myself into action.......Im looking for all you people that own property or know any other english speaking people that have been relying too long on the locals that cant offer a reliable service when it comes to maintenence of your house,grounds,swimming pool.
Ive seen it going on too long,a radiator was broken at the family house in October,the following summer when we arrived for our holiday,the dear man still hadnt bothered to jump into his van to complete an hour job....that he had already been paid for!!!
I am a qualified carpenter/stonemason and also a dab hand at most things that I do..big jobs,small jobs,clearing the snow off your drive in the winter,electrics,plumbing,maintainence of your grounds etc,etc.
The key point of my pitch is that reliability and punctuality is my promise and also a good job for a decent price,so please.....spread the word.


----------

